# lookn 4 an answer



## ARhunttrap07 (Dec 5, 2007)

is it just me or is it takn 4ever to get cold this year??? the hides here are just now loosn ther blue tint


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I take it your not from North Dakota.


----------



## ARhunttrap07 (Dec 5, 2007)

ND trapper said:


> I take it your not from North Dakota.


 well naw i kinda thot i mite get a reply from a northerner! but im glad sumbodys talkn anyway im from Arkansas


----------



## Snowshark (Jan 31, 2007)

Move up here to Wisconsin!! 4 below this morning, high of 22 . Everything has been prime for 6 weeks!


----------

